# "Du kommst hier nicht rein!" Lindsay Lohan: Von Coldplay-Türsteher abgewiesen



## Mandalorianer (6 Aug. 2011)

*"Du kommst hier nicht rein!"
Lindsay Lohan: Von Coldplay-Türsteher abgewiesen​*

Wie peinlich muss das gewesen sein! Eigentlich kommen Promis ja mühelos in diverse Veranstaltungen rein und halten sich dann meist im VIP-Bereich auf. Für Lindsay Lohan (25) war gestern aber schon am Eingang Schluss, denn sie kam nicht am Türsteher vorbei. Was war passiert?

Lindsay wollte bei einem ausverkauften Coldplay-Konzert in Los Angeles in den Backstage-Bereich, wurde aber laut Meldungen der Sun nicht durchgelassen, weil sie nicht den notwendigen Backstage-Pass vorzeigen konnte. Ein Augenzeuge berichtet, dass Lindsay richtig sauer war, als sie schließlich gehen mussste.

Das könnte allerdings noch ein Nachspiel haben, denn eigentlich hätte sie eine persönliche Einladung von Sänger Chris Martin (35) bekommen und ist gut mit der gesamten Band befreundet, wie TMZ berichtet. Blöd nur, wenn man berühmt ist und trotzdem nicht vom Sicherungspersonal erkannt wird. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## congo64 (6 Aug. 2011)

Gollum schrieb:


> *"Du kommst hier nicht rein!"
> Lindsay Lohan: Von Coldplay-Türsteher abgewiesen​*
> 
> Blöd nur, wenn man berühmt ist und trotzdem nicht vom Sicherungspersonal erkannt wird.
> ...



wer weiss, wie sie wieder ausgesehen hat....PROST


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2011)

Pech gehabt


----------



## redfive (6 Aug. 2011)

Möglicherweise war sie ja nüchtern und wurde darum nicht erkannt!


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Aug. 2011)

soll den auch den bekanntesten Promis passieren ...


----------



## comatron (7 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (7 Aug. 2011)

Du kommst hier nicht rein!
Schuhe Arsch, Hose Arsch...Gesicht Arsch!


----------



## Q (8 Aug. 2011)

congo64 schrieb:


> wer weiss, wie sie wieder ausgesehen hat....PROST




wir wissen das 
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...sister-ali-los-angeles-03-08-2011-x-12-a.html

aber sie hat sich ja vom Schwesterchen trösten lassen können...
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ter-lindsay-los-angeles-03-08-2011-x-2-a.html


----------

